# Coolstance Copra Meal - Rate it or Slate it?



## ImmyS (5 August 2012)

So my tb mare is looking a little lean and I would like her to ideally be a little more 'round' before the autumn and winter months set in.

I have researched copra and like the sound of it but would like to here your opinions and experiences with this feed. I.e was it effective in putting on weight and how quickly were the results seen etc..

Thank you!

Immy x


----------



## Bikerchickone (5 August 2012)

Big rate it from me, although I use it more to disguise supplements than to put weight on, but having seen it used for weight gain it's pretty effective there too. Not cheap to buy though so may be worth trying to beg some off of a friend to try it before you buy a bag. My cob loves it though


----------



## ImmyS (5 August 2012)

Ahh thank you! How long does a bag last you? not too concerned about money if it does the trick!  .. I heard some horses either love it or hate it. Thankfully I'm blessed with a non fussy thoroughbred so I'm sure she'll be fine!  x


----------



## Oliviaandsparrow (5 August 2012)

Rate rate rate! I introduced it very slowly (e.g. 1/2 mug for 10 days, 1 mug for 10 days, now a very heaped topspec cup) to an immensely fussy tb who really wasnt interested in food at all. It did take the little while to get him used to it but now its very very popular!! That combined with 500g micronised linseed and a scoop of topspec cubes a day has worked wonders.
I go through a bag in 2 months maybe? But it does say you can feed a lot more than I do..


----------



## Partoow (5 August 2012)

Big big rate from me.
I've fed those with cushings and an Iberian with metabolic failure on it ( thin lamanitics) as well as use it for this stressy eventers and it has worked wonders.
Coconut oil is a complex oil and it is a high quality protein with no sugar so excellent.


----------



## Bikerchickone (5 August 2012)

A bag lasts me about 6 to 7 weeks I think, possibly longer, but definitely not less than that. My lad has one pet food scoop (small square ones) in breakfast and then another in dinner. It smells lovely, but again I would introduce it slowly as mentioned above. Great stuff though


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (5 August 2012)

My neices TB - who is 21 - has is with chaff all winter and looks fab on it - keeps his weight on and no fizziness 

All of ours had it last winter - so a TB, cob, WB, Section A and a Shetland - all various ages and the cob hs had laminitis in the past - worked well for all them keeping the wieght on and lovely shiny coats - all stuffed it down quite happily


----------



## ImmyS (5 August 2012)

Sounds promising and perfect for my girlie! Yes would introduce slowly with a course of pink powder!  x


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (5 August 2012)

Should also say some one lese on the yard uses it for their old TB - nealry 30! - she went through the winter looking fab on it - kept her weight on and was lovely and shiny


----------



## Queenbee (5 August 2012)

rate it, I used to buy it by the pallet load and fed a variety of horses on it... ropey underweight shire, tbx in full work, cob in full work 2 dartmoors and 1 exmoor pony... all looked fabulous on it, a couple turned their noses up at it, but soon ate it when it was that or nothing, in the end they loved it and even the dogs would try and steal it from their feedbowls


----------



## ImmyS (5 August 2012)

Queenbee said:



			rate it, I used to buy it by the pallet load and fed a variety of horses on it... ropey underweight shire, tbx in full work, cob in full work 2 dartmoors and 1 exmoor pony... all looked fabulous on it, a couple turned their noses up at it, but soon ate it when it was that or nothing, in the end they loved it and even the dogs would try and steal it from their feedbowls

Click to expand...

Sounds really good! x


----------



## Bikerchickone (5 August 2012)

Looks like that's a resounding rate it for you Immy!


----------



## ImmyS (5 August 2012)

bikerchickone said:



			Looks like that's a resounding rate it for you Immy! 

Click to expand...

Haha it does indeed! I guess I'll have to go and buy some now!


----------



## tallyho! (5 August 2012)

Just beware that the mineral ratios are imbalance in coconut oil to what a horse needs so please don't forget to supplement properly. Hay alone will not balance it out.

We used to feed copra to the chickens to fatten them up for the pot.


----------



## ImmyS (5 August 2012)

tallyho! said:



			Just beware that the mineral ratios are imbalance in coconut oil to what a horse needs so please don't forget to supplement properly. Hay alone will not balance it out.

We used to feed copra to the chickens to fatten them up for the pot.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I understand that  she always has pink powder to cover her supplements!


----------



## tallyho! (5 August 2012)

Cool 

No pun intended


----------



## criso (5 August 2012)

I feed it - the tb loves it but there was someone on here the other day whose horse hated it so I would see if they will send you a sample first.
There was also someone whose horse hotted up on it but I would say that is the exception, mine didn't and he gets hyper if fed molasses though is very laid back otherwise.

It's high in calories, (DE 13.5) and protein 19.8 and has an oil content of 7.2%

I'm only  feeding a small cup atm as my horse is out of work but when working I feed up to 1/2 a stubbs scoop.


----------



## ImmyS (5 August 2012)

criso said:



			I feed it - the tb loves it but there was someone on here the other day whose horse hated it so I would see if they will send you a sample first.
There was also someone whose horse hotted up on it but I would say that is the exception, mine didn't and he gets hyper if fed molasses though is very laid back otherwise.

It's high in calories, (DE 13.5) and protein 19.8 and has an oil content of 7.2%

I'm only  feeding a small cup atm as my horse is out of work but when working I feed up to 1/2 a stubbs scoop.
		
Click to expand...

Did you feed It for condition/weight gain purposes?


----------



## criso (5 August 2012)

More for a protein, slow release energy source when in harder work. 
It does add condition though which is why I've had to reduce it to a small  amount atm.

Mine is not a good or bad doer, he holds weight well but he eats alot and doesn't get fat.


----------



## bully (14 August 2015)

i have a cushings horse who is currently on top spec comprehensive balancer and the cool conditioning  cubes and top chop light also has turmeric and linseed oil what of the products would i leave out if i changed to the cobra feeds?


----------



## WelshD (14 August 2015)

I'd cut out the conditioning cubes personally though and possibly even the chaff


----------



## FfionWinnie (14 August 2015)

Makes up the majority of my cob's feed (she doesn't get any grass at all just hay, and is in hard work so is not fat). She gets 1kg a day. She loves it. She can't eat many foods but copra is ideal for her. I really rate it and she's looking lovely on it too.


----------



## Cragrat (15 August 2015)

I fed it for a couple of winters very successfully, but found it sooooo expensive once delivery was added (the nearest to collect it from is 45 miles away).




Queenbee said:



			rate it, I used to buy it by the pallet load
		
Click to expand...

can I ask where you bought the pallet loads from please?


----------



## amandaco2 (15 August 2015)

Rate it!


----------



## LynH (16 August 2015)

I have three horses and none of them will touch it. First feed I've ever bought that they won't even touch. Had to give a full bag away.


----------



## catembi (16 August 2015)

Ditto LynH.  I tried it on my ISH who has EPSM.  He is a dustbin & will eat **anything** & I couldn't persuade him to eat it.  V surprised as he is the greediest creature you can imagine, & will normally happily gobble up anything I've bought to try on my TB & which the TB doesn't like.  So echo the advice to get a sample as I was stuck with 2 full sacks - I got 2 to 'save' on the postage...!

T x


----------



## Ddraig_wen (16 August 2015)

Rate it. Had all the show horses on it and they looked amazing.


----------



## Goldenstar (16 August 2015)

The more I read about coconut for both horses and people more confused I become .
On balance for horses I avoid it they never roamed the plains eating coconuts.


----------



## canteron (16 August 2015)

If it helps with your decision, I think it smells lovely!!  My horses also really love it, which is a plus.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 August 2015)

I couldn't even get my shetlands to eat it let alone the TB's it was bought for! So 3/4 bag went to waste!

Try before you buy! No point in paying a fortune for a bag that your horse won't eat.


----------



## Kat (16 August 2015)

My very fussy mare loves it and it puts weight on her even though she is a  poor doer.


----------



## pippixox (16 August 2015)

my friend fed it for a bit but had to use quite a lot and found it very expensive. i have found micronised linseed does the job at a fraction of the cost


----------



## samlf (16 August 2015)

Neither my relatively fussy mare or absolute dustbin mare would entertain eating it! so pleased I decided to ask for a sample first


----------



## criso (16 August 2015)

I have a fussy one who took a while to get used to it but he's like that with everything, he doesn't like change.  However once he decided he liked it, he really likes and I can use it to disguise anything.


----------



## maccachic (16 August 2015)

I had a healthy eater TB (he knew what was best for him) - came to me in bad condition and taught me a load about feeding.  He would lose visable condition rather quickly the times I introduced copra to his meals (on top of current regime).  I haven't feed it since - I always did as feds on my diets to make sure they were theoretically balanced as well.  Oats were magic for him and are now my go to if I ever need to feed additional calories.


----------



## buzyizzy (2 June 2017)

Does what everyone has said and improved condition and coat on my laminitic pony, BUT, and it's a big but, he went loopy on it. After he'd put me in hospital and left my horse with a leg injurythat has only just healed, I won't let him anywhere near it. He's now returned to his angelic self. It was also good for disguising supplements, but he became a danger to everyone and everything


----------



## nikkimariet (2 June 2017)

It's brilliant stuff, I just couldn't get Fig to eat it! Nova wouldn't even blink I imagine!


----------



## NOISYGIRL (2 June 2017)

I wanted it for weight gain but mine wouldn't eat the minimum they recommended as it swells 3 times its dry weight and the meals were too big. Then someone on my yard got there first and decided the soaked meal ready was too big and gave him a dry meal instead and he went right off it


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (2 June 2017)

Yo feeds it to most of the rs horses and seems to love it.

May need to think about putting H on it as he's looking quite old and tatty at the moment especially over his hips but he was never able to have things like sugarbeet as it affected his tummy has anyone found similar with this? He also has Cushings is it safe for such horses?


----------



## amandaco2 (2 June 2017)

Rate it.put weight on psg 17.2h lad where lots of other feeds failed. Cheap in comparison too


----------

